# Eurosport - Moto - Trial



## Rheingauer (4. April 2006)

N´abend.

Grade eben läuft auf Eurosport die Indoor-WM Sao Paulo. Ist mal richtig spannend zu sehen wie man Trial auch mit Motor fahren kann  



gruß bastian.


----------



## KermitB4 (4. April 2006)

Hallo

danke für den Tipp! Schön dass Eurosport auch mal wieder was anderes ausser Fussball bringt.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheingauer (4. April 2006)

Sehe grade das die Dual - Rennen fahren. Gibt es sowas auch bei uns ? Finde ich richtig cool.


----------



## Trialar (5. April 2006)

Rheingauer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe grade das die Dual - Rennen fahren. Gibt es sowas auch bei uns ? Finde ich richtig cool.



Meinst du jetzt beim Fahrad-Trial. Wenn ja, dann gibts das auch bei uns.


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (5. April 2006)

Ich hab das auf dvd aufgenommen, weil ich am nÃ¤chsten Tag Schule hatte. Jetzt habe ich es gesehen. Ganz schÃ¶n  Etwas ungewohnt wÃ¤re das stÃ¤ndige Federn, am Anfang zumindest.


----------



## KermitB4 (5. April 2006)

Hallo

das Federn ist ganz schöne Knochen bzw. Muskelarbeit und erstrecht, das Räder versetzen.

Ich weiss wovon ich spreche.

MFG


----------



## noonnet (5. April 2006)

weiss jemand die sendezeiten, wann es läuft? würde gerne die nächsten läufe nicht verpassen...

gruss


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. April 2006)

jetzt!! 20:00Uhr bis 21.00Uhr! auf Eurosport!


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (10. April 2006)

war mal wieder sehr geil! könnte mal ruhig etwas öfter kommen...


----------



## KermitB4 (10. April 2006)

Hallo

was ich aber immer doof finde, dass nur die Hallentrials kommen und die Outdoors nie!

MFG


----------



## tommytrialer (10. April 2006)

hab letzt die iris getroffen und die is ja kommentatorin, die meinte outdoor ist schwierig, weil riesen rundkurse, viele fahrer. da kann man den wettkampf nicht verkaufen. das ist ja auch das problem beim fahrradtrial


beim indoor kann man alles sehen die sektionen sind eng zusammen sind und es sind nur 8 fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-trialer (11. April 2006)

Ich bin grad im urlaub. hab zwar deutsches fernsehen, aber keine (fernseh-)Zeitung. weiß jemand wann wieder was auf eurosport oder sonst wo kommt?


----------



## Schevron (11. April 2006)

www.tvtv.de

is ne online fernsehzeitung


----------



## ChrisKing (11. April 2006)

Iris (5 Jahre alt) sagt: "der Schironnimo macht des ganz geschickt"


----------



## trialsrider (11. April 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> www.tvtv.de
> 
> is ne online fernsehzeitung




 jipieee! heute kommt Casper 2


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (14. April 2006)

jetzt gerade läuft di wh.! also wer es verpasst hat, einschalten


----------



## trialsrider (14. April 2006)

aaaaaargh! wäre geil wenn jemand mal posten könnte wann die nächste trial übertragung kommt! wills auch mal wieder sehn!  

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (14. April 2006)

da kann ich nur zustimmen, postet es bitte.

wenns geht auch etwas schneller als: "JETZT GERADE..."  

so 1-2 tage vorher wäre n1


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. April 2006)

20.04. 9:00 eurosport - fim indoor wm 12. und letzte saisonstation


----------



## trialsrider (14. April 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> 20.04. 9:00 eurosport - fim indoor wm 12. und letzte saisonstation



 dankeee geht doch! 

letztes mal??  
und wann kommt die wiederholung davon?  

madin


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. April 2006)

bidde bidde!

btw: http://www.tvmovie.de ;-)


----------



## tommytrialer (15. April 2006)

im aktuellen trialsport sind sendetermine von eurosport. jedoch kann es sein das sie das kurzfristig noch ändern, war schon öfters so

dienstag 18 april 17 uhr st petersburg
mittwoch 19 april 17 uhr lissabon
donnerstag 20 april 9 uhr sao paulo
donnerstag 20 april 17 uhr sao paulo
freitag 21 april 17 uhr buenos aires
samstag 22 april 17 uhr madrid


----------



## Scr4t (15. April 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> im aktuellen trialsport sind sendetermine von eurosport. jedoch kann es sein das sie das kurzfristig noch ändern, war schon öfters so
> 
> dienstag 18 april 17 uhr st petersburg
> mittwoch 19 april 17 uhr lissabon
> ...


----------



## tommytrialer (15. April 2006)

hab aber schon gesehen, das teilweise schon änderungen gab und die nachtmittagstermine wahrscheins ausfallen


----------



## jockie (24. April 2006)

Eurosport kommt in Kürze zu den aufnehmbaren Sendern dazu...: www.onlinetvrecorder.com


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. September 2006)

heute morgen von 9.30-10.30 Uhr hat Eurosport uns Trialern wieder EINE GANZE!!! Minute sendezeit geschenkt!

WM Rotoura 06 
15min Downhill
15min Cross Country
15min Dirt oder sowas
14min Werbung
und EINE MIN TRIAL!!!

bis ich es hier posten wollte, das trial in Eurosport kommt war es schon wieder aus! 

kurze Zusammenfassung
1/2Sektion Vincent - Baumstammsektion
1Coust und 1Sidehop von Kenny - Betonsektion
3/4Sektion vom Coustillier - Betonsektion

Kommentator hat nichts dazu gesagt nur das es
-Höchste Akrobatische Leistungen sind-


----------



## 525Rainer (14. September 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> und EINE MIN TRIAL!!!



wir sollten jetzt alle anständig sein und uns recht höfflich bei eurosport dafür bedanken. kennt jemand die zuständige mailadresse des programmchefs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (14. September 2006)

Kontakt:
Redaktionsanschrift:
Eurosport Media GmbH
Multimedia-Redaktion
Rosenheimerstr. 145e
81671 München

Tel.: 089-95829-0
Fax: 089-95829-110
Email: [email protected]

Kontaktieren Sie uns:
*Fragen zu unserem TV-Programm:
[email protected]*

Fragen zu Stellenangeboten:
[email protected]

Fragen zur Pressearbeit:
[email protected]

Fragen zum Videotext:
[email protected]

Weitere Sportarten: [email protected]


----------



## Futzy (14. September 2006)

hallo
wollt mal fragen od einer mir etwas genaues wegen der em sagen kann


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. September 2006)

Guten Tag,

Mit großem Interesse verfolgte ich ihre sendung von heute morgen. 9.30-10.30
Ich bin seit vielen jahren passionierter biketrialer und finde es super das euerosport sich auch dafür einsezt das biketrial bekannter wird. Denn von der aktion und schwierigkeit ist es keines wegs leichter als motorradtrial.
Ich bin großer hoffnung in zukunft mehr davon zu sehen.
Weiter so 

Herzliche Grüße, Thomas Seidenberg


----------



## jockie (24. Oktober 2006)

Boah, ich könnt' gerade soetwas von kotzen!

Sonnenschein, sehr viel Wind aber noch handhabbar, gerade gut eingefahren. Fahre ich im Mannheimer Stadtteil Jungbusch auf'm tollen Kinderspielplatz-Spot herum und will gerade von 'nem Tisch auf ein 1m entferntes Mäuerchen, hinter dem's 1,70m, runter geht...steht plötzlich ARD filmend mit Kamera neben mir...und...Platten!


----------



## trialsrider (24. Oktober 2006)




----------



## jockie (24. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


>



Lach du nur! Du scheinst die ja öfters zu haben  , aber bei mir war's erst der zweite in diesem Jahr, und dann genau da *grummel*


----------



## trialsrider (24. Oktober 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> Lach du nur! Du scheinst die ja öfters zu haben  , aber bei mir war's erst der zweite in diesem Jahr, und dann genau da *grummel*



 hehe joar hast wohl recht...
mein big betty ist auch nicht mehr das was er mal war!


----------

